# Info on Niagra 15kw generator PTO driven?



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello, I have acquired a PTO Niagra 15kw generator. It is a twin 7.5kw winco unit that I am using with my Ford 5000. It is the right horse power and rpm's. I am in search of operators information and service manual. 

I would like to eventually get 35 hp diesel and create PTO connection to mount as stand alone back up generator. Any info on this would be great.

Thank you, Ron


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The dual powerhead Niagara units were built by Generac. I would try them for documentation. Should be a data plate on the left unit's, as you face the drive end, generator housing.

Should look something like this:








If not, use data on this one when dealing with Generac.

I believe some of generator business was sold to Briggs and Stratton some years ago, so you may also try them.

They are robust units, well made, but if ever removed from the gearhead they can be a pain getting back in phase. They are two 7.5Kw 115 VAC units run in opposing phase to generate 230 VAC.

I obtain brushes from a local Onan repair shop and then grind and sand them to fit, only need changing every 25 years or so, but brushes are getting rare so lay in a few extra - cheap. 

Bearings are generic from any bearing distributor, just specify the size or take the old one in.

Gear oil is changed every few years when it is discolored, seals are from a bearing house, gaskets are RTV from a tube, and easy to repair. These are simple as a rock and just about as durable, just do not handle the internals of the regulator without discharging the capacitors first, they hold 377 volts and a lot of amperage.

All mechanical so will continue to work in the event of electromagnetic pulse.


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank, I have tried General and they have not been able to supply any information. I will try Briggs and Stratton for information. If you could be so kind, what type of oil do I use? I believe it has a breather top that comes off for filling. There is a drain plug. How much do you think it needs. I will not try to do any deep maintenance. That I would take to the shop.

Will let you know if I find out any more info.Ron


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Gear oil is API Service GL-5 EP Rated, Grade: SAE 85W-90-140.

There should be a pipe plug right in the front drive housing, below the lower bearing boss and above the drain plug. That plug is the fill level.

If no plug is present, they fill to just a thumb width below the bearing boss, or about 4 inches from bottom of the case and the oil is thrown around the gears just like with standard gear transmissions.

Oil level is only critical that it be kept well below the "ears" on the casting that correspond to the generator head input bearings, and high enough the lower gear can throw it up and around to lubricate the works. 

Because the gears are antique and irreplaceable without paying a fortune to have new ones machined, I use a moly additive oil to reduce friction. http://www.schaefferoil.com/documents/108-214S-td.pdf


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you a bunch! Found the drain and fill level plugs. The info on lubricant is fabulous. I am passing through St. Louis in a couple of weeks and will pick that up. I understand and completely agree that maintenance is worth it to protect the gears. Great info and thanks again. Ron


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

RC Wells, thank you for all the information. Generator has run like top for a 7 day outage. Been following your oil recommendations. Generac and Briggs acknowledge the generator since but didn’t have much to offer other than that they did make that generator. As long as it keeps working I’ll keep it and maintain it. I run it with a Ford 5000 so I doubt need to run it to hard. Take care and thanks. Ron attached a few pictures.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Interesting generator.


----------

